# حساب مضخة التدوير للسخانات المركزية Central Water Heater Circulation Pump



## شيخ الحارة (18 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم :
في البداية يتم حساب سعة الخزان (جالون / ساعة) و كذلك حجمه (جالون ) عن طريق عدد Fixtures و ضربها في معامل فمثلا البانيو 20 جالون /ساعة و حوض المطبخ 10 جالون / ساعة و حوض المغسلة الخاص 2 جالون / ساعة و هكذا...
و يتم ضرب الإجمالي في معامل الطلب 0.25 .
ثم يتم الحصول على السعة التخزينية بالضرب في 1.25 .
.....
...
الموضع المهم التالي هو حساب مضخة التدوير
يتم حساب السريان (gpm) عن طريق حساب الفقد الحراري في المواسير و يأخذ 1gpm لكل 1000btu/hr
يتم حساب سمت المضخة (head) بحساب فقد المواسير و الأكواع .
...
..
آمل الإضافة أو التعليق عند اللزوم على كلامي السابق .
يتبقى الأتي ؟؟؟؟؟!!!
كيف يتم التحكم بالمضخة
آمل طرخ خبراتكم القيمة ...
مع التحية ،،،


----------



## شيخ الحارة (21 مايو 2014)

102 مشاهدة بدون رد واحد ، هل الموضوع بديهي أم أنه صعب للغاية .


----------



## mahmood mrbd (21 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير..موضوع مهم وجيد وانا احتاج اكثر تفصيل في الحسابات وهل هناك انبوب راجع واين يرجع هذا الماء الحارخلال الدورة


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (21 مايو 2014)

Hello there,

there is a chapter from Ashrae in subject explain everything from A to Z
Chapter49 from Application 2007

Thanks


----------



## شيخ الحارة (22 مايو 2014)

شكرا م محمود على رفع الموضوع ..شكرا م مكرممرفق الملف .


----------



## mahmood mrbd (8 فبراير 2015)

شكرا م. شيخ الحارة على هذا الملف ..جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (10 فبراير 2015)

​بارك الله فيك يا شيخ الحارة وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## شيخ الحارة (11 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ، م مكرم - م محمود - م نصير ... جزيتم خيرا
الموضوع الآن أن أحد الموردين قدم لي مضخات التدوير مع لوحة تحكم و من مكونات اللوحة مؤقت (Timer) يمكن ضبطه على مدار اليوم أو مدار الأسبوع .

في المقابل أخبرني أحدهم ممن لديه سخان مركزي ببيته بأن الأفضل أن تعمل المضخة بدون توقف ، أي بدون تايمر لأن توقفها قد يؤدي إلى انسدادها لكونها صغيرة جدا.


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (19 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amr_m3bood (5 مارس 2015)

تحياتى للجميع
ويفضل ان تعمل المضخة 24 ساعة متصلة للمحافظة على درجة حرارة الماء
ويمكن وضع مضخة اخرى بنفس المواصفات ويتم التبديل بينهما كل 6 ساعات عن طريق تايمر


----------



## meskif (21 مارس 2015)

هل هناك طريقة سريعة و تقريبية لحساب المضخة لانني اعتقد ان البحث في مواضيع باللغة الانكليزية متعب بعض الشيئ


----------



## شيخ الحارة (10 مايو 2016)

*ملف آكسل لحساب سعة المضخة*

يلزم ادخال كل المواسير الحارة في الجدول .


----------



## yousefegyp (30 أغسطس 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفعكم


----------



## شيخ الحارة (6 سبتمبر 2016)

yousefegyp قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ونفعكم



و جزيتم كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 أكتوبر 2016)

أكرمكم الله يازين شباب شيوخ الحارة كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## شيخ الحارة (3 أكتوبر 2016)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> أكرمكم الله يازين شباب شيوخ الحارة كل عام و أنتم بخير




و أنتم بخير و بعافية يا أستاذنا الغالي . نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك .


----------

